# Aircraft wrecks at Masroor Air Base



## v2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Recently taken photos of various wrecks at PAF Air Base Masroor (Mauripur): 

http://www.pakdef.info/pakmilitary/...ks_masroor.html


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/aircraft-wrecks-masroor-air-base-5903.html
81.151.83.43
/pakmilitary/...ks_masroor.html
www.pakdef.info
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.8) Gecko/20061025 Firefox/1.5.0.8
404

Page does not exist, please check your URL and try again.


----------



## v2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Warbirds in Pakistan


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 20, 2006)

wow wonder why they are just sitting there somone should at least put them somewhere


----------

